# My 5 Gallon HT Planted Tank



## MPred (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone! 
I'm Mark and this is my 5 gallon mini jungle 

It started off like this:


















Sponge Filter and a 120W Plant light from the Walmart

Then I made a DIY CO2 system










Theres a link to the setup I used here 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-...ery-successful-diy-co2-setup-11219/#post97089

After the CO2 system, business boomed
I ditched the sponge filter for submersible Fluval filter that will soon be replaced with a Finnex PX-360 canister filter




























Its stocked with a silver tipped tetra, dwarf rainbow, fire red cherry shrimp, and orange bee shrimp.

And the jungle consists of Java fern (obviously), dwarf Anubis, and dwarf hairgrass


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Your set-up is beautiful!

I am really curious about your lighting. Was that light designed for aquariums? How much did it cost? (if you don't mind me asking?)

I want to upgrade the lighting on my 29g, though I guess if I bought a few of those that probably wouldn't work anyway. I just can't afford the big light fixtures as a student atm


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like youre getting some good growth from the diy co2 good Job!!


----------



## MPred (Jan 18, 2011)

Emily said:


> Your set-up is beautiful!
> 
> I am really curious about your lighting. Was that light designed for aquariums? How much did it cost? (if you don't mind me asking?)
> 
> I want to upgrade the lighting on my 29g, though I guess if I bought a few of those that probably wouldn't work anyway. I just can't afford the big light fixtures as a student atm


The fixture is from walmart, but I had to make a custom section to mount it properly. I'm at school right now but when I get home I'll take some pictures and we can probably figure out some way to make it work for you. The fixture was about $12 plus the bulb which was ?$6? What do you have in your tank? You may be able to get away with two lamps... Haha, I understand the money situation, I'm a student too 

Thanks tang daddy !

-Mark


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Looks like youre getting some good growth from the diy co2 good Job!!


That's exactly what I was thinking. Pretty impressive actually for DIY.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

